# Fontes no Mozilla 1.2.1

## humpback

Bem pessoal depois de mudar para o mozilla 1.2.1 tenho alguns problemas com as fonts:

1-Tinha os menus com letras enormes, resolvi isso mudando a Display Resolution de 72 para 96.

2-A paginas aparecem com letras minusculas (tenho de estar sempre a usar o control +) 

3-No mozilla mail noto que as folders aparecem sempre com o mesmo tipo, antes apareciam em bold quando havia mensagens novas (o mesmo no subject)

Agradecia ajuda.

PS: Eu sou moderador, e sei que deveria procurar isto nos forums pois ja deve ter sido falado, mas o objectivo é mesmo que seja falado aqui para dinamizar e para existirem mais Tips em Português)

----------

## lowgitek

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Bem pessoal depois de mudar para o mozilla 1.2.1 tenho alguns problemas com as fonts:
> 
> 1-Tinha os menus com letras enormes, resolvi isso mudando a Display Resolution de 72 para 96.
> 
> 2-A paginas aparecem com letras minusculas (tenho de estar sempre a usar o control +) 
> ...

 

Eu tive o mesmo problema com os menus e n~~ao só e o pior e que concindiu com a instalação do kde 3.1  :Smile:  ganda vaca ehehe 

Bem depois de andar la as voltas acabei por ver que o melhor era apagar tudo o que havia referente ao mozilla na home do user visto que o unix.js na dir do mozilla estar igual algo estava mau. 

Acabei por ver que o mesmo se devia com alguma tripe relacionado com o acesso as fontes do sistema com as true type importadas do windows. 

O que fiz foi importar tudo again mudar a definição dos dpis and et voila  tava a funcionar novamente perfeitamente.

----------

## humpback

Hmmm podias fazer um screen shoot das tuas confs das fonts para eu dar uma olhada? Digamos que apagar a minha .mozilla ta um pouco fora de questão.

----------

## jbssm

Hummm, tenta tirar o anti-aliasing só do mozilla.

Eu tinha uma data de problemas no Phoenix (q vai dar ao mesmo) e funcionou comigo.

Tens de editar o unix.js e por false a opção q fala do antia-aliasing.

----------

## humpback

Bem, fica aqui a dica para quem precisar.... Eu entretanto já tinha isto resolvido e não me recordo como foi....

----------

